# 126mm to 130mm



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

My LBS told me they can change an older steel frame with 126mm rear spacing to the modern 130mm rear spacing "by hand". Is this a legit solution?


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

It can be done, they put the frame in a jig for a while spreading the stays. what you need to do is make sure they also then re-align the drops, as at the original 126mm spacing, the drops are vertical, but if spread to 130, they wont be, it makes a difference due to the rear der. hanger. make sure they do that if they spread.
KO


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I've been doing it for years and never had an issue......2mm on each side is minimal...

I've never had any alignment issues


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I asked similar last winter. Was initially going to buy a Park DAG-2 alignment gauge after putting in the new 130mm wheel to be sure. Dave's advice to try it first before spending $$ on a tool was spot on...it wasn't needed.


----------



## Cbookman (Jul 2, 2009)

Can aluminum frames take the extra 2mm per side? In my limited engineering experience it should not be a problem, as its minimal deflection. 

I just want to make sure as it's my first and only road bike. I'm wanting to go retro-modern during the winter, refinish the bike, and likely buy an SRAM 9 or 10 speed group and if money is ok new wheels.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Cbookman said:


> Can aluminum frames take the extra 2mm per side? In my limited engineering experience it should not be a problem, as its minimal deflection.


I wouldn't recommend it - aluminum doesn't have the flexibility of steel. It could make the frame crack.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I just performed my first cold set rear dropout spread on a 1973 Schwinn Super Sport fillet brazed 4130 chromoly frame from 120mm to 130mm using Sheldon Brown's technique. It went off without a hitch, and I checked to make sure the triangle was aligned longitudinally using the dropout-to-headtube-to-dropout string technique where you make sure the seat tube is centered between the string on each side.

The Park FFG-2 tool to parallel align the rear dropouts is due tomorrow via UPS. This frameset is going to be built up with the 10-speed Campy Comp Triple group.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Park has instructions as well:
http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=90


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I did it using Sheldon's method and it worked perfectly. No need to realign the dropouts. Wrap a towel around the tubes whereever the 2x4 touches to prevent paint damage.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The Park FFG-2 dropout alignment tool got here this morning, so I aligned the dropouts and then verified the spacing is still 130mm and the dropouts are still centered on the frame's longitudinal centerline.

Next stop is the powdercoater.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking forward to the build-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Scooper said:


> The Park FFG-2 dropout alignment tool got here this morning, so I aligned the dropouts and then verified the spacing is still 130mm and the dropouts are still centered on the frame's longitudinal centerline.
> 
> Next stop is the powdercoater.


Stan, Do you think one could make a set of those with ardware store parts for substantially less?

I have the DAG-2 and the ***-2, It seems that the dropout tool could be fabricated with a couple of axles and some nuts?


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

Large diameter nuts with true and flat surfaces would be the key. It would take some machine work to produce something within the amount of error that we're looking for.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I actually considered trying to make a set from threaded rod, nuts and large diameter washers. I think it could be done, but it wouldn't have the nice handles on the ends or the large diameter, easily adjustable mating ends. I think it would work, though, and would have "close enough for government work" accuracy.


----------



## Cru Jones (Jul 30, 2005)

There's no need to even bother cold setting for 4mm (from 126 to 130). Insert wheel. Enjoy ride. I can flex (squeeze) the dropouts three times that much with my fingers.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I keep reminding people that when Shimano introduced 130mm spaced 8 speed, everything in the world was 126mm. The original DuraAce 8s rear hubs had a bevelled locknut to facilitate "pulling" that hub in to 126mm spaced dropouts. No cold set necessary and no problems.

I never cold set my 126 spaced Falcon. All I did was check the hanger alignment with a 130mm hub pulled in there. Spot on and it has shifted beautifully with both Campy 8 and 10s.


----------



## bikerchas55 (Aug 7, 2004)

The change in angle at the dropout caused by adding 2mm over the length of the chainstay can hardly be measurable.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

Kuma601 said:


> Looking forward to the build-up. :thumbsup:


HERE it is!


----------

